# Tuning (Half Step Down) HELP ME



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm trying to learn a new KISS tune from my youth (Firehouse) and its to be played in the tuning of 1/2 step down E flat, A flat, D flat, G flat and so on. 

Now here is wher my problem is, I tune with a 25 year old Korg tuner and its a simple one where E, A, D. G, B and E are at 440 Hz. The tuners needle will read from 430 Hz to 450 Hz. 

I'd like to know where E flat is? Would it be at 430 Hz or 435 Hz?


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Either buy a new chromatic tuner for 10 bucks or learn to use your ears...

Once you have the guitar in standard tuning, all you need to do is fret the 4th note on the low E string - that's Aflat. Tune your %th string (normally A) to that pitch. Now tune the upper strings as normal (i.e. fret the 5th on A string, D string, 4th on G, 5th on B) then use your new High Efat to reference the low Efalt.

I'm sorry if I didn't explain well, I'm burning a grilled cheese...

matt


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a chromatic tuner in the mail on the way to me. 


I'm not too good at tuning by earkqoct


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I have a chromatic tuner in the mail on the way to me.
> 
> 
> I'm not too good at tuning by earkqoct


A tuner is the way to for sure


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What mrmatt1972 said. Just tune to standard, then drop a sting a semitone and retunethe rest to that reference note. Easy.

EDIT: Here' an online tuner that will let you set 1/2 step down http://www.get-tuned.com/guitar_tuner.php


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

Try fretting on the first fret of each string and tune those to standard. When you play open it will be down a semi-tone.


----------

